# camp site near lincoln



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of a cl near lincoln with nice walks for dogs and us.Not worried about distance from Lincoln.
Thanks for asssistance
Zack


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Zack;

I'm on a roll tonight 

Not a CL but Hartsholme Country Park is the closest campsite to the city, excellent dog walks around the adjacent park....

>Hartsholme Country Park<

As far as i'm aware the nearest CL is at South Cliff Farm about 3 miles North. Lots of good human/dog walking at the Lincolnshire showground which is just over the road....

>South Cliff farm CL<

Pete


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Pete for your quick reply will try to book tomorrow


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peejay said:


> Not a CL but Hartsholme Country Park is the closest campsite to the city


It's also often disturbed during the night by local yoofs, as the site is immediately adjacent to a sprawling estate (the Birchwood) which isn't particularly nice. Make sure you leave nothing in view in your car.

Dougie.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

*Camp site near Lincoln*

There is a nice site at Norton Disney a couple of miles south of Lincoln. Lots of walks for dogs, washing facilities a bit old, fishing lake on site, called Oakhill Leisure

www.oakhill-leisure.co.uk


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Not a CL but Hartsholme Country Park is the closest campsite to the city
> ...


 Sonesta recently went to the St Neotts caravan site and they were told not to leave anything outside etc at night. Its such a shame when you have to worry like this.

We like the Woodhall Spa Jubilee Park site as you feel quite relaxed there but it is about half an hours drive from Lincoln.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> We like the Woodhall Spa Jubilee Park site as you feel quite relaxed there but it is about half an hours drive from Lincoln.


Woodhall Spa is a great place, and Jubilee Park is nice. Bainland Country Park is along the road from it which is quite expensive, but has a decent restaurant, pool & other facilities.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Were 45 mins from Lincoln, but your more than welcome to stay with us (although I fear you may have got sorted by now!)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > We like the Woodhall Spa Jubilee Park site as you feel quite relaxed there but it is about half an hours drive from Lincoln.
> ...


We have had two lovely nights at Jubilee Park this week. You get a free swim in the outdoor pool everyday whilst on site. We have fingers toes and legs crossed that this site is now going to be reprieved from being closed by ELDC at the end of this season. Folk are still joining forces to keep it open.

A short walk away to the old teahouse in the woods, now McCauleys does lovely meals the paninis and home made soup are scrummy.......or try a steak at night. They also now have themed music nights which look really good.

The gardens etc around the site can be viewed here
http://www.woodhallspa.org/leisure_localwalks.html also if you would like to help save the caravan site please email Friends of Jubilee Park (on that link) stating that you don't feel the site should be closed :wink: thanks for any help in this as the people of Woodhall don't want to lose the caravan park.


----------

